# What if we archived the entirety of FAF into a book



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 19, 2015)

...a hell of a read, that would be.

we would not have enough paper and therapists in the world for it


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 19, 2015)

It would make a normal man come to tears. D':


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 19, 2015)

Whatever it might end up as, I'd read that. You can learn a lot about people from all their posts, threads and whatever. 
Hell, most of the regulars of this site have so many posts with so much personality to them, you could probably even make goddamn AIs out of them.

That'd be freaky


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 19, 2015)

It'd still be better than Ready Player One.


----------

